# Leap Manifesto by NDP



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Leap manifesto up for discussion by the NDP.. Remember reading years ago the Communist manifesto. I guess they are happily going back to there permanent third party status...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted this link in the "Alberta Budget" thread yesterday,
but this might be a better place to re-post it.

http://www.newstalk770.com/afternoons/

There can be found the audio from today's (April 11) full program.

The first hour is quite energized with discussion of *Leap Manifesto*
and Rachel's speech in Edmonton.

- audio changes daily, so this one will be gone in about 20 hours.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A glance at this list gives me great encouragement on who is smoking Okanagan brownies.

https://leapmanifesto.org/en/whos-on-board/

And these 8 points will surely increase our GDP.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/8-things-to-know-about-the-leap-manifesto-1.2852676


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh god. This is what astounds me about people who are more conservative than me thinking I am a left winger... lumping me in with the Leap manifesto nut jobs, who lack any basic understanding of economics. This manifesto reads like it was written by members of a university campus group who never spent a day in the real world.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Agreed. Gawd the Fed NDP blows.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting enough, Charlie Munger says that Elizabeth Warren and Bernie Sanders have the right view of the world............and they likely would support something like the Leap Manifesto.

"_The truth of the matter is that . . . Elizabeth Warren doesn’t agree with me on many subjects, and I wouldn’t agree with her on many subjects, but she is basically right when she says that American finance is out of control and that it isn’t good for the rest of us. Both Elizabeth Warren and Bernie Sanders are not two of my favorite people on earth, but they are absolutely right [about finance]."
_

http://www.businessinsider.com/charlie-munger-warns-about-american-finance-2016-4

There are systemic changes coming, either voluntarily and managed or forced and chaotic. 

"_Well, what happens is – as the cyclicality of gambling in securities and other goes on – what happens is the big busts hurt us more than the big booms help us._"

The economic models are broken and new ones will replace them. The Leap Manifesto may contain bits and pieces of the future.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

What? Wrong. The level of scale is completely different and scale is important.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

This lewis guy sold his party down the river for a generation and good riddance. Their entire policy is about taking from others. Thats no policy, just a bunch of bitter no-nothings hanging out.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The Party planted the dynamite.

Notley lit the fuse. It won't be pretty. No one in the Party seems to have the influence or desire to deep six this ridiculous policy paper before kit gets discussed at each riding. C'est fini.

It is true. Common sense is not all that common. The federal NDP Party leadership team just proved it to me.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ontario has created 40,000 new jobs in green energy manufacturing. The transition into a green economy has already begun.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...tarios-energy-transformation/article25421677/

Other concepts contained in the Leap Manifesto, such as a universal basic income, are already being discussed or implemented around the world.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/basic-income-interest-1.3479079

The electric vehicle revolution will lower demand for oil at the same time new technology increases oil production.

http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-ev-oil-crisis/

What appears revolutionary and impossible today, will be the foundations of future economies.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A transition is all good and I am happy to support practical change, e.g. carbon taxes and using these taxes to incentivize things like purchase of EVs, tax credits on renewable energy, etc. Similar things hapening here in BC with more EV charging stations, etc. BUT that does not take away the need to continue the building of infrastructure, be competitive and increase our GDP. The manifesto is just too unrealistic for anyone to maintain their current standard of living. Business and capital WILL flee and our stocks will languish. I already have about 45% of my equity allocation in ex-Canada markets and many of my Canadian stock picks have substantial ex-Canada assets/earnings.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Although I am far from a leftie I am saddened to see the strong 3 party system we had in Canada become left & right and nutcase. What are they thinking?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Reasonable people will abandon the NDP party at the ballot box. With good reason. This is not about whether to be green or not. This is about a common sense aand balanced approach to our economy and our environment.

Just like the reasonable people who abandoned the right wing evangelical bent of the Conservative party in the last election. Red Toiries and slightly left of centre NDPErs needed a home so they moved to the Grits for better or for worse.

What are they thinking???


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I like the linking of all communities with high speed rail, myself. I am imagining how many millions of kilometers of track you would have to have.

Some of it is reasonable, some, let us say gently, aspirational. But there are also some very, very silly things in it. Like they have decided never to win a federal election.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

No one seems to endorse my suggestion that they select the Lemming as their mascot.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trudeau and the Liberals are smart enough they will adopt the useful parts of the Leap Manifesto and leave the rest to the NDP.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> A transition is all good and I am happy to support practical change, e.g. carbon taxes and using these taxes to incentivize things like purchase of EVs, tax credits on renewable energy, etc. Similar things hapening here in BC with more EV charging stations, etc. BUT that does not take away the need to continue the building of infrastructure, be competitive and increase our GDP. The manifesto is just too unrealistic for anyone to maintain their current standard of living. Business and capital WILL flee and our stocks will languish. I already have about 45% of my equity allocation in ex-Canada markets and many of my Canadian stock picks have substantial ex-Canada assets/earnings.


Honestly, the carbon tax does almost all the heavy lifting. Using the revenues to subsidize renewable energy/technology funds/etc. is mostly a waste. Better to just use the revenues to reduce other, more economically harmful taxes (ie, reducing income/investment taxes) or provide transfers to low-income people who are disadvantaged by the tax.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

steve41 said:


> No one seems to endorse my suggestion that they select the Lemming as their mascot.


I's suggest a suicide bomber might be more appropriate.



sags said:


> Trudeau and the Liberals are smart enough they will adopt the useful parts of the Leap Manifesto and leave the rest to the NDP.


I don't believe there were any useful parts.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Honestly, the carbon tax does almost all the heavy lifting. Using the revenues to subsidize renewable energy/technology funds/etc. is mostly a waste. Better to just use the revenues to reduce other, more economically harmful taxes (ie, reducing income/investment taxes) or provide transfers to low-income people who are disadvantaged by the tax.


And that is primarily what BC does with its carbon tax revenue. Lowered personal income tax rates, funding of social programs, etc. I believe some of that goes to public transit as well, including GVA's SkyTrain but my recollection is fuzzy on that. 

However, BC is also starting to put some of that money into EV charging stations and I think we will see a big push in the Lower Mainland specifically. The Okanagan now has a few EV charging stations, the capital cost shared by the Feds, Prov and BC Hydro. There was a white paper generated about Norway's history/experience with a big push to EV vehicles. They went so far as to have to beef up the electrical transmission grid to handle irregular use of charging facilities.... very difficult to forecast relative to general GDP trends.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

steve41 said:


> No one seems to endorse my suggestion that they select the Lemming as their mascot.


I nominate Steve for the "best humor with the fewest words" award. This is the third good one liner from him in about a week.

hboy43


----------

